# 1440p 144hz Monitor mit GTX 980 - Empfehlenswert?



## Smorfar (9. Juni 2017)

Wie man am Titel schon sehen kann habe ich vor mir einen neuen Monitor zu besorgen. Meine GTX 980 ist halt nicht mehr die neuste und es ist mir bewusst dass ich auch nicht alles auf Ultra spielen werden kann.
 Mein momentaner Monitor ist ein Full HD 1ms 144hz, die mir auch unglaublich gut gefallen und deshalb will ich das der neue dann auch 144hz anbietet. 
Ich hab ein bisschen im Internet gesurft und mich schlau gemacht. Die Monitore sind nicht gerade günstig deshalb versuche ich mir einen gebraucht von Ebay zu schnappen. Hier sind die Monitore die ich mir ausgesucht habe:
Asus ROG PG278Q (27 Zoll) 1440P WQHD - 144 Hz / 1 ms / G-Sync
27 Zoll Acer XB270HU WQHD 144hz G-Sync Gamer IPS Monitor
Dell S2716DG schwarz 2560x1440 144 Hz 

Neu kosten die Dinger halt so mehr als 500 bis 650 tacken.  Welchen würdet ihr empfehlen.


----------



## kleinerEisbär (9. Juni 2017)

Auf Grund von meinen Erfahrungswerten den Dell. Hab meinen Gebraucht für bissi weniger als 400 bei Kleinanzeigen gefunden. Damti kannste eigentlich wirklich nichts kaputt machen


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (9. Juni 2017)

> Empfehlenswert?


Ja, ist empfehlenswert. Ich selber habe von 2014 - 2016 mit einer 970er sehr anständig bzw. sehr gute @1440p daddeln können & das wird man natürlich mit einer 980er ebenfalls.
Wie man ja auch schon aus der ersten Zeile gut herauslesen kann, kannst Du Regler bedienen & da ist man bzw. bist Du schon mal klar im Vorteil. Zusätzlich sind das alles Monis mit GSync und die bürgen auch noch für eine gewisse Smoothness & je nach Genre benötigt man da auch nicht mal viele Frames.
Deine Auswahl ist mMn sehr gut und eigentlich kannst je nach Angebot einen von den drei bedenkenlos ordern, vorausgesetzt, der zukünftige Moni ist noch gut in Schuß & hat keine Mängel....


----------



## Smorfar (17. Juni 2017)

Nach langer Suche hab ich nun 2 Monitore zur Auswahl: 
Einmal das Asus MG279Q 27 Zoll Freesync (Range echt mies 30-90hz) für 350 wenn nicht sogar weniger und das Asus PG278Q G-Sync für 380 Euro. Das eine hat ein TN Panel und Gsync 1ms das andere einen IPS Freesync und 4ms (Hab gehört da ist kaum Unterschied bei den Reaktionsgeschw). Hier ein Bild von dem IPS Monitor - Wollte euch fragen was ihr zu dem IPS Glow haltet (Sieht nicht wirklich gut aus). Hab gehört das Kameras es schlimmer aussehen lassen als es ist aber ich bin nicht so der Profi. 
Gyazo - fd672712ba04727d9fa48c8a38937c08.jpg

LG


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (19. Juni 2017)

Das sieht auf dem Bild natürlich furchtbar aus, aber real wird das vermutlich nicht so extrem wirken. Wichtig ist nur, dass Du zufrieden bist & falls möglich, dann teste beide Monis.^^
Mit dem PG278Q hättest halt GSync & das ist im Bereich Daddeln schon eine feine Technik, besonders mit deiner 980er. Je nach Genre benötigt man mMn auch nicht viel Frames um eine gewisse Smoothness erreichen zu können. Der MG279Q wäre das Pendant mit FreeSync (AMD Graka nötig) & mit einem IPS-Panel.
Frag 10 Leute auf der Strasse & jeder sagt dir was anderes ...."kauf den, nee kauf den usw." ....deshalb ist das eine verzwickte Lage & daher nochmals den Vorschlag, teste beide....


----------



## kleinerEisbär (20. Juni 2017)

Bei dem geringen Preisunterschied würde ich je nach Anwendungsart entscheide: zockst du schnellere Spiele / FPS etc. nimm den mit Gsync, zumal er ja nur 30€ teurer ist. IPS ist in meinen Augen Nice-To-Have aber Gsync > IPS


----------



## Thaurial (20. Juni 2017)

1and1 schrieb:


> Bei dem geringen Preisunterschied würde ich je nach Anwendungsart entscheide: zockst du schnellere Spiele / FPS etc. nimm den mit Gsync, zumal er ja nur 30€ teurer ist. IPS ist in meinen Augen Nice-To-Have aber Gsync > IPS



Also den Untescheid vom IPS zum TN Panel sieht man aber deutlich..

Zur anfangsfrage, ich persönlich glaube kaum, dass du mit ner 980 viel Spaß auf WQHD hast, es sei denn du gehst sehr weit zurück mit den Reglern. Mit der 1070 habe ich z.b auf Ultra um die 120FPS bei Overwatch, laut PCGH Test müssten das mit der 980 ~75FPS sein.

Da würde ich überlegen bei FHD zu bleiben, aber musst du wissen. Bei andren Spielen fällt das noch anders aus. Ich persönlich würde Eher auf GSync verzichte, wenn man 144hz haben möchte, als auf IPS. Aber zum Glück kann man ja beides haben


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (20. Juni 2017)

Man muss ja nicht immer mit Ultra-Details daddeln & wie ich das beim TE herauslese, wird er Regler entsprechend bedienen können u. sicherlich kommt da auch mit einer 980er Freude auf. Hier mal einige Impressionen, was bereits mit einer 970er @1440p möglich war/ist....
Und nicht vergessen, dass waren/sind richtig VRAM lastige Games u. auch noch mit sehr hohe Settings/Einstellungen. Wenn dann auch noch die Komponente GSync zum Tragen kommt, dann....^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qkeWWCmtbjI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nVE_HByDWIg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cKZc9KqcxKs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FXyeQ_z69Qk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*edit:*
Und eine Aufnahme "frisst auch noch etwas Performance"....


----------



## FLOPorTOP (20. Juni 2017)

Hallo Leute ich bin ebenfalls auf der Suche nach einem WQHD Monitor mit 144Hz und 27". Allerdings finde ich den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht mehr.
Falls ihr irgendwelche Vorschläge habt wäre ich euch sehr dankbar.
Am liebsten wäre einer der: G-Sync hat, nicht mehr als 600€ kostet und eine niedrige Reaktionszeit hat.
Es wäre echt  super wenn ihr mir helfen könntet.

Mein System: MSI 1060, i5 6600, MSI Z170-A PRO Intel Z170, 16GB HyperX FURY  DDR4-2133 DIMM CL14 Dual Kit


----------



## Thaurial (21. Juni 2017)

SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> Man muss ja nicht immer mit Ultra-Details daddeln & wie ich das beim TE herauslese, wird er Regler entsprechend bedienen können u. sicherlich kommt da auch mit einer 980er Freude auf. Hier mal einige Impressionen, was bereits mit einer 970er @1440p möglich war/ist....
> Und nicht vergessen, dass waren/sind richtig VRAM lastige Games u. auch noch mit sehr hohe Settings/Einstellungen. Wenn dann auch noch die Komponente GSync zum Tragen kommt, dann....^^
> 
> 
> ...



Da siehst Du aber, dass z.t nur 40-50 fps möglich sind. Klar macht es absolut Sinn hier die Regler nach unten zu fahren, die meisten Games sehen ohnehin nicht viel schlechter aus dann, aber von den 144FPS oder sogar 165 ist man dann schon noch weit entfernt



@ FLOP, mit ner 1060? Das ist ambitioniert bzw. was willst Du damit spielen in 1440 und 144hz? 

Habe seit gestern den hier:
AOC AGON AG271QG 68,58 cm Monitor schwarz/rot: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

und den hier
Viewsonic XG2703-GS 68,6 cm Gaming Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Ein Vergleich steht noch aus, die verwenden ohnehin alle das gleiche Panel und unterliegen den gleichen Abweichungen mit IPS Glow und Co. Muss man halt selbst wissen ob einen das stört.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (21. Juni 2017)

Klar sind die Frames mit solchen Settings & Games in bestimmte Regionen, aber selbst mit einer 1080er erhält man je nach Soft & Settings keine ~100+ an FPS und wer da mehr haben möchte, muss einfach die Regler entsprechend bedienen. Entsprechende CPU dann auch noch vorausgesetzt.

Mordors Schatten mit einer 1080er & die Leistung zu einer GTX970 OC (~980 Stock) hat sich ~verdoppelt. Um die "Range" da voll auskosten zu können, bedarf es mindestens eine 1080TI, alternativ halt die Settings drosseln oder erst mal mit ~80FPS und GSync daddeln & vielleicht "reicht" das ja auch schon.
Das Schöne ist, man hat die Wahl, ob man bspw. mehr "Eyecandy haben möchte oder mehr Frames mit weniger BlingBling"....





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bO7OeR2gZ5Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GCb4L3cZ4jc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------

